# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  New England Herpetological Society Show and Sale

## John Clare

Kurt and I will be at the New England Herpetological Society Show near Boston, Massachusetts, USA, this coming Sunday.  Here are more details:
http://www.frogforum.net/calendar.ph...10-11&e=11&c=1

We'd be delighted to meet you.

----------


## Ebony

I would love to go to the show :Frown: . Its just a bit far for me.

----------


## John Clare

LOL, a bit?

----------


## StephenLS

I can only imagine the scale of herp shows in the States.  

We only have a couple here and they easily fit within a college sports hall! .... and.... amphibs only make up a small percentage of the animals on sale at these events  :Frown:

----------


## scribbles

I can't wait!

----------


## John Clare

> I can only imagine the scale of herp shows in the States.  
> 
> We only have a couple here and they easily fit within a college sports hall! .... and.... amphibs only make up a small percentage of the animals on sale at these events


Hi Stephen,

I've been to the show in Birmingham a few times (used to be in Walsall but I think it has moved around) and a couple of the shows here, and the average US show is about the size of that one.  Granted there are a couple of huge shows in the US but I don't think many are much bigger than the Walsall one.

The one this weekend is going to be pretty small - it's a local society show only a week after a more significant show - I doubt many vendors and people will make the journey.

----------


## John Clare

> I can't wait!


Are you going?  If you are and you want to say hello, I'll be wearing a Caudata.org T-shirt.

----------


## Kurt

There are quite a few vendors listed already.

----------


## John Clare

That's not many.  I hope a lot more come.  I want to get a heat mat and some plastic plants.

----------


## Kurt

Plastic plants, that may not happen. The herp society sells heat mat.

----------


## John Clare

Which kind of heat mat?  I'm looking for the one that you *don't* have to stick on permanently.

----------


## Kurt

It comes in a roll and can be be cut to size. They wanted me to take it to Machester but I talked them out of it. I would've had to measure it and cut it. It would've been a major pain in the ***, considering the lay out of the table and the fact that I was alone for most of the day.

----------


## John Clare

That's heat tape.  Do you have to wire it yourself?  I am looking for minimal hassle.

----------


## Kurt

Yes, I beleive so. It may be cheaper but it is DIY.

----------


## Mike

Well, I need to give Ray some frogs and pick up a few Mantella, so I'll be there too.

----------


## John Clare

What kind of frogs Mike?

----------


## Mike

Dropping off Dendrobates auratus, picking up Mantella aurantiaca and Mantella pulchra.  The aurantiaca are part of a captive breeding program, Ray breeds them and we are trying to get them circulating in the hobby again (captive bred).

----------


## Kurt

Aurantiaca, now you have my attention. Who's Ray by the way?

----------


## Kurt

We should get a group photo Sunday.

----------


## Mike

He's another hobbyist in Boston who keeps mostly Mantella and a few dart species as well.  We'll meet up at the show and talk more about the aurantiaca project.

----------


## Kurt

I would love to hear more about it.

----------


## John Clare

Which race of Dendrobates auratus is it Mike?

----------


## Tom

Ooh  :EEK!:  Mike if you ever wanted to sell some im sure this forum has more then a few potential customers. :Big Grin:  
Also I find the idea about this project interesting how many people are participating?

----------


## scribbles

Yes, I'll be going.

----------


## Mike

> Which race of Dendrobates auratus is it Mike?


They were sold to me as "speckled" capira auratus from SNDF: http://www.sndartfrogs.com/galleryfsauratus.html

Just don't have space for everything and would rather use their tank for another breeding project I'm working on.  These are the 4 adults I'll be dropping off:








> Ooh  Mike if you ever wanted to sell some im sure this forum has more then a few potential customers. 
> Also I find the idea about this project interesting how many people are participating?


It's a project within the Amphibian Steward Network, a program of Tree Walkers International (an amphibian conservation group that I do volunteer work for).  We are tracking the animals in the ASN's studbook (which uses ISIS, the same database as other zoos).  Not sure on number of people but hopefully the offspring from Ray's breeding group get into good homes that will breed them as well and in a year from now there will be a lot more offspring produced that can be distributed in the hobby.

----------


## Mike

Does anyone know if crickets are usually sold by vendors at the event?  Never been to this show before.

----------


## Kurt

Yes, providing Coldbloods is there. They are listed on the vendor list.

----------


## John Clare

Very nice frogs Mike - much more interesting than "normal" auratus.  That third frog looks like she's ready to pound out the eggs.

----------


## Kurt

Well, a few of us did manage to meet up today at the New England Herpetological Society Show and Sale. I got there first, since I am a member of NEHS and I had the cash box. I met up with Richard (RPM) from Caudata.org. I had gotten some blotch tiger salamanders from him about two years ago. He had more of with him today, plus some barred and easterns. John showed up and I showed him around the NEWC. He was disappointed by the limited numbers of frogs for sale. 

Cold Blooded Pets had some African bullfrogs and some pac-mans. Regal had red-eyes, White's, and a few different darts. We met up with Mike and Ray in the parking lot and Mike had some dazzling _auratus_ with him, as well as an _Epipedobates bicolor_, which I thought looked a lot like an _Ameerega trivittata_. There were tons of leopard geckos, crested geckos, bearded dragons, corn snakes, ball pythons, _Boa constrictor_s, milk snakes, and other snakes for sale as well. The coolest things for sale were the CB Chinese box turtles,_ Cuora flavomarginata_. It wasn't a bad day, though I wished there were plenty of other frogs for sale.

----------


## Mike

Nice meeting you today Kurt, and good to see you again John.  Actually it was an Epipedobates tricolor  :Smile:  .

----------


## Kurt

D'oh! I was close. Don't know why I got that one wrong, as I used to have one a long time ago. It was nice to meet you too. Did you get your _Mantella aurantiaca_?

----------


## Mike

Yes! and they are TINY.

----------


## Kurt

How tiny are they? (Whoa! Just had a Johnny Carson flashback for a moment)

----------


## Mike

3 are 1/2" SVL, and another 3 younger ones from different parents are half that (trying to eventually form unrelated groups when older).

----------


## Tom

How big do they get?

----------


## Mike

According to the book "Mantellas" by Marc Staniszewski, females from 22-26 mm SVL (0.87-1.00 in), males from 18-22mm (0.71-0.87 in) [page 148].

----------


## Kurt

> How big do they get?


Thats a rather personal question!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## scribbles

Those White's Treefrogs that Regal Reptiles was selling were smaller than I've ever seen them. I was surprised to see 4 African Fat-Tailed Geckos for sale, including a 3 month old female that I purchased. I did not see Kurt or John, but I was in a rush as I had somewhere I had to go.

----------


## John Clare

Kurt was there all day I think, and I was there for about 3 hours.  Not sure how you missed me.

----------


## Tom

Every one else lives on the other side of the country. It is kinda sad. 
Kurt do you have a smart remark for everything I say?

----------


## Kurt

Not always, but when you or someone else says something I can make a joke with, I do so. I do like to make people, yourself included and I do hope you are laughing along with the rest of us. If not, then I am sorry.

----------


## Kurt

> I did not see Kurt or John, but I was in a rush as I had somewhere I had to go.


I was wearing a KISS t-shirt, so if you saw a big dork of a guy in a KISS t-shirt, you saw me. I did spend some time in the examination room because I had a veterinary issue to deal with. Also, at one point John, Mike, Ray, Richard, and myself were in the parking lot checking out some tiger salamanders and poison dart frogs. Its possible you could've missed me during those times.

----------


## scribbles

Not sure, I'm sure I could've found you and John if I wasn't in a rush. I had to be somewhere, but didn't want to miss the event.

----------


## Kurt

Well, we thank you for coming, even if we didn't get to meet you.

----------

